# Spare spool for baitrunner 8000D



## willd (Jan 15, 2011)

Where is the best place to get a spare spool or 2 for my baitrunner 8000D? Directly through shimano or is there a cheaper vendor?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That spool is going to be hard to find used. You might try a 8000 Stradic, Sahara, Sedona. Some Shimano spools are interchangable. If you want a direct match, get a price from Shimano and PM me back. I'll check the price from my vendor and see if we can save you a buck or two. I usually get 25-30 percent off if the part's in stock. I've got an order to place tomorrow and will split the shipping with you.

[email protected]


----------

